

PaperG brushes off competition from Google, continues to grow profitably - iamvictorious
http://pandodaily.com/2013/10/21/paperg-brushes-off-competition-from-google-continues-to-grow-profitably/

======
greattypo
I used to sell display advertising and it's very true that the creative is one
of the biggest stumbling blocks for small businesses. I'm familiar with PaperG
– I don't think even Google could pull this off better than they have..

------
theli0nheart
It's really incredible how PaperG has been able to differentiate themselves in
what otherwise would appear to be a totally saturated market. I got a glimpse
of one of their ad generation tools a couple months back and was blown away.
Their software is top notch and solves a real problem for all sorts of
businesses.

Congrats to Victor, Roger, and the entire PaperG team. You guys are rocking
it!

~~~
brandnewlow
Agreed 100%. The PaperG ad builder is really nifty.

I messed around with Google's new insta-ad maker and was amazed at how bad it
was. Not a single one of the auto-generated templates it built was remotely
useable.

------
dnfriedman
Congrats victor and team!

------
danielayele
Congrats guys!

